# Rangers nab lazy croc in search of free lunch



## herptrader (Apr 20, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-20-2010
*Source:* The Age







Queensland Parks and Wildlife Service rangers have nabbed a lazy crocodile intent on nicking the catch of the day from fishermen on Cape York.

The four-metre croc had started venturing onto the banks of the Mungkun River at Pormpuraaw in search of a free fish lunch.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## shaye (Apr 20, 2010)

imagine that while having a few beers nd fishing nd that monster comes up haha


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 20, 2010)

shaye said:


> imagine that while having a few beers nd fishing nd that monster comes up haha



I should post up some pics of where i go fishing...


----------



## shaye (Apr 20, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I should post up some pics of where i go fishing...


 put some up nd msg me il be sure to have a look


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 20, 2010)

It's a baby. This is a CROC!

XXXX Zoo - vacancy: an experienced crocodile keeper - immediate start (must have own insurance). :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 20, 2010)

*Cahills crossing*

We're still in the wet season atm so the crocs are pretty well dispe****d through the wetlands, in the dry this spot has up to a dozen big crocs cruising round it.

Bad pic, the first one is of where we fish from the water is waaaaay higher than when we fish it but we usually fish around the big tree on the right. The second is of the croc that we _can_ see. No doubt there are plenty more we can't lol. It's a good reason to hang back from the edge!

This is what google has to say about it lol cahills crossing - Google Search

God dam it the attachments didn't work... hold on


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 20, 2010)

OK it wont let me up one of the pics... kinda kills the story but here you go


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 20, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> It's a baby. This is a CROC!
> 
> XXXX Zoo - vacancy: an experienced crocodile keeper - immediate start (must have own insurance). :lol:


 

I remember this.
Is a fake croc at the reptile park at Somersby.
These pics were when they first moved it to one of their displays lol


----------



## slim6y (Apr 20, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> OK it wont let me up one of the pics... kinda kills the story but here you go



I thought you had some woppers there... now that really is a baby....






This would take food from a babies mouth - with baby and parents too.....


----------



## reptile32 (Apr 20, 2010)

these are on the mary river.






darwin trip 3 years ago


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kind of cute though. The Nelsont Munz of crocodiles!


----------



## townsvillepython (Apr 21, 2010)

bohle river townsville


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 21, 2010)

slim6y said:


> I thought you had some woppers there...



Yeah i guess i just see so many now that i stopped caring lol. There are some monsters here.


----------

